# Using green glue joist tape on walls



## Kuselton (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey, has anyone had any experience with that joist tape made by green glue? It states you can also use it on wall studs between studs and drywall to help stop sound transfer, I guess a kind of decoupling. Any ideas from anyone on this or maybe even using something like sill seal foam strip on studs to help stop sound transfer? Thanks!!!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, use the GreenGlue tape strips. It will help a little. Depending on the noise you're trying to damping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuselton (Aug 26, 2017)

Awesome! I'm trying to keep as much noise from getting out as I can in my music room, we play all kinds of instruments in it. I thought maybe that foam insulation tape might be good too so the drywall is not sitting directly on wood studs. It's just way cheaper and slightly thicker I think than green glue tape. But who knows about that. 

Also do you think I need it on 100% of the studs or would it work spread out in strips to make it go further?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Like this???
http://www.greengluecompany.com/products/noiseproofing-joist-tape


----------



## Kuselton (Aug 26, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Like this???
> http://www.greengluecompany.com/pro
> ducts/noiseproofing-joist-tape


Yep
And the other kind of insulation tape I'm talking about like this 
https://m.lowes.com/pd/Dow-STYROFOA...e-Roll-Insulation-5-5-in-W-x-50-ft-L/50071521


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Kuselton said:


> Yep
> And the other kind of insulation tape I'm talking about like this
> https://m.lowes.com/pd/Dow-STYROFOA...e-Roll-Insulation-5-5-in-W-x-50-ft-L/50071521


That is sill gasket, I doubt it would do anything.


----------



## Kuselton (Aug 26, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Kuselton said:
> 
> 
> > Yep
> ...


 does this help decouple the sill plate or just provide an air tight seal?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not much in the way of noise. It's an air seal, insect prevention, and capillary break.


----------



## Kuselton (Aug 26, 2017)

Sir MixAlot said:


> Yes, use the GreenGlue tape strips. It will help a little. Depending on the noise you're trying to damping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You think I could get away with using it in steps spread out evenly so the drywall is still separated or would I need to do it on 100% of the stud? Thanks!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Kuselton said:


> does this help decouple the sill plate or just provide an air tight seal?


sill gasket protects the sill from moisture wicking thru the concrete.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Kuselton said:


> You think I could get away with using it in steps spread out evenly so the drywall is still separated or would I need to do it on 100% of the stud? Thanks!


If you know where you are going to place screws you could just tape that area. 
So you are hoping that the rest of the stud does not touch the board.
Might work...............


----------



## Kuselton (Aug 26, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Kuselton said:
> 
> 
> > You think I could get away with using it in steps spread out evenly so the drywall is still separated or would I need to do it on 100% of the stud? Thanks!
> ...


Yea exactly. Just where the screws are bc it will pull closest there?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I bought a new house years ago and someone had ths plan of some black goop on spots on the studs and then loosened the screw a little so the goop would bridge the gap for straight wall and sound proofing.
Any time someone leaned on the wall the drywall breaks and you get something like a nail pop with out a nail or screw, that was a fun house to have kids in.


----------



## Kuselton (Aug 26, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> I bought a new house years ago and someone had ths plan of some black goop on spots on the studs and then loosened the screw a little so the goop would bridge the gap for straight wall and sound proofing.
> Any time someone leaned on the wall the drywall breaks and you get something like a nail pop with out a nail or screw, that was a fun house to have kids in.


Oh man haha, good idea but didn't work so well. I also wonder if the foam weatherstripping used on doors would work in place of it too. On the site it says put two layers on every other wall stud so it's 1/4" thick, thx tape is 1/8", I think 1/4" weatherstripping would be cheaper and appears to be about the same thing.


----------

